Ask HN: How can I learn to listen and communicate effectively? - prad9104
======
dbish
It depends on where you think your gaps are, but some of the soft skills of
communication are discussed in these books that I've learned a bit from each:
It's Not All About Me by Robin Dreeke an FBI Social Engineering expert, How to
Win Friends and Influence People by Dale Carnegie, Crucial Conversations by
Patterson et. al. Not to say you should change your techniques to be
"convincing" or salesman-like, which some of these books seem like, but you
may learn some of what you do today that can be altered to help with
communication.

------
gurlic
I was going through a HN "best books" thread recently and found someone
recommending "How to Speak How to Listen" by Mortimer J. Adler. I'm about
halfway in and there are loads of great tips in it!

